# Digital Broadcasts - near Philly



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

I got a digital tuner and I get these digital stations,

KYW DT - CBS
WPVI DT- ABC
WCAU DT- NBC
WHYY DT- PBS
WPHL DT- WB
WTXF DT- FOX
WWAC DT- IND
WPSG DT- UPN

According to sources, the Allentown stations (WLVT and WFMZ) have begun broadcasting in digital. Do I need a new antenna for them? I currently get WLVT, WBPH and WFMZ analog but fuzzy. 
I should also be getting WNJT-DT and WWSI-DT correct?

How come WWSI-DT of Atlantic City didnt do a Philly-move-in like WWAC-DT? WWAC-DT transmits from Waterford Works, NJ which is considerably closer to philly than WWAC's COL.

Last question, WWAC is on Ch.44 on DT. However, WNYW-DT of New York is also listed for Ch.44 DT.

Would somebody in Toms River get WWAC-DT or WNYW-DT or both? The same with anybody in Central NJ, what would they get? Thanks...


----------



## Mts (Jul 11, 2002)

Here in Inland/Central Atlantic County I get the following:

26 KYW-DT
32 WPSG-DT
43 WNJT-DT (Weak)
44 WWAC-DT
49 WWSI-DT
54 WPHL-DT
64 WPVI-DT

Under some conditions (Trop), I have picked up 42-WTXF-DT, and 55 WHYY-DT, but not consistently.

Im not really surprised that you can't get WWSI-DT there, even around here WWSI is the weakest of the stations listed. (Besides WNJT). 26,32, 44, 54, and slightly less 64, have a local signal here.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I live in Brielle which is about 12 miles north from Toms River. Anyone near me have success in pulling in those Philadelphia channels? This could be real handy as I can't get the Philly locals (E* says I only qualify for New York Locals). Being able to watch HDTV stations besides just CBS could be a huge boost.

It would also get my wife, the Eagles fan, off my back.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *I live in Brielle which is about 12 miles north from Toms River. Anyone near me have success in pulling in those Philadelphia channels? This could be real handy as I can't get the Philly locals (E* says I only qualify for New York Locals). Being able to watch HDTV stations besides just CBS could be a huge boost.
> 
> It would also get my wife, the Eagles fan, off my back. *


Hi,

I'm in Monroe Twp (right above Freehold) and I recently hooked up a ChannelMaster UHF 4228 antenna---about 5 feet over my roofline (ranch home). Able to pick up KYW-DT (CBS) and WPSG (UPN) rock solid. WCAU-DT (NBC) is dead---0 for me. WPVI-DT (ABC) came in for a day...and is gone now, as is WTXF (FOX) and WPHL (WB). I get WNJT (PBS) rock solid as well, but other than the HD loop/demo, there's not much on there. 

Again, this is with a UHF antenna, no pre-amp, no rotor, yet I can actually pick up NYC Digital channels WCBS (2-1) and FOX (5-1) and UPN (5-2) sporadically---even though the antenna is facing the TOTALLY opposite direction! Weird. :shrug:

I'm also able to pick up analog WCAU and WTXF and WPHL, yet I can't lock onto their digital signal. WPVI's analog is pure static.

I'll get the hang of this thing...somehow :lol:

I noticed this thread isn't really current, but I figured with a bump maybe someone would reply back!

Thanks!


----------

